# Ham radio



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

ANY HAM RADIO OPERATORS OUT THERE?

What RADIO SET UP ARE YOU USING? SHOW THEM WITH PHOTOS:texasflag


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

W5dok. All Icom.


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

ham radio + uverse = not good


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

K5BDH. Was using the Kenwood TS480sat with a 30ft fiberglass vertical with a 12ga wire up through the middle and about 30 radials. Used mainly for psk and other digital modes. Got all 50 states and 35 countries using that setup. Ill have to look for some photos as I ended up needing some cash so sold it all off. Nowadays I only run on vhf/uhf using a Yaesu FT60 handie talkie, FT7800 for my truck, and a FT8800 for the house using a Jpole up in the attic.

All works well but seems my hobbies are always revolving. ham radio, firearms, reloading, hunting, fishing, r/c helicopters, ha...just never enough $$ to keep up with them so now I've gotten into surf fishing as its a lot more affordable at this point and fun, the hard part is going to be figuring out which hobby equipment to hock next so I can support another one...ie fishing kayak.


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

KB5RGI

Dont get on much. I got a 2 meter Yaesu I think in the garage with a J-Pole 3/8" OD copper pipe homemade antenna.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

All Yaesu radios myself.....146.920 or the local machine in Galveston 443.275 10 element Cushcraft beams, Imax 2000 up about 50ft, dual band verticles about the same height....2 wires 2meter.......40-80meters 3 HT's a TYT, Wouxun and Baefang.....dual bands....VHF-ICOM M302.....Hitchcock...........ed


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

N5FWB. Got a lot of Yaesu equip and a couple of Kenwoods. Running the FT-857D in the truck with ham sticks and am very impressed at how well it works. Use another 857D for PSK31 here at the house on a 5BTV vertical successfully. Been a ham since 1978 and can't imagine not being a ham! Active on 14.300 and the Dickinson 145.41 repeater when I m mobile.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i grew up in houston down the street from otis k5swk, known all over since the 60's , i heard he passed away in december, back them he had an antenna stretched between 2 tall pine trees, link http://amfone.net/Amforum/index.php?topic=32920.0


----------



## Top Drive (Feb 4, 2013)

KF5QZM- Icom M700 Pro marine radio. I had it in our boat, pulled it out and now am probably going to put it back. Backstay antenna with AT-130 tuner.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

KD5EIJ is barefoot on wire.

Yaesu FT-920 w/ matching Power Supply, Speaker and MD-1 microphone. 
Kenwood TS-440S/AT, Kenwood TS-120 w/ matching tuner, VFO & PS 
Icom 208H 2M/440, Icom 2100 2M, Icom V8 2M/HT and an assortment of power supplies, speakers, hand keys and hamfest goodies. 
DX and ragchew for me. I enjoy fieldday and Texas QSO party as much as anybody. Also enjoy building my own antennas.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've wanted to get into radio's for 45 years and it's never happened,just because I've not had anyone to teach or advise me.The spark is hot again.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*Ham Radio*

N5UGC is me, KD5JKG is my wife, KD5PFR and KD5PFD are my kids call signs. Who needs cell phones. All Yeasu


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*Ham Radio*

N5UGC is me, KD5JKG is my wife, KD5PFR and KD5PFD are my kids call signs. Who needs cell phones. All Yeasu


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> I've wanted to get into radio's for 45 years and it's never happened,just because I've not had anyone to teach or advise me.The spark is hot again.


Google Repeaters, Tarrant County. Looks like the repeater in Keller is closed but you have plenty in your area so that means you'll have plenty of Hams also.

http://arrlntx.org/main/2012/08/14/tarrant-county-races-amateur-radio-licensing-class/
Copy and paste the above address to your browser and start by asking these guys when the next ham class starts. 
Tom KD5EIJ


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Just found your post.Thanks Mr. Cat!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> I've wanted to get into radio's for 45 years and it's never happened,just because I've not had anyone to teach or advise me.The spark is hot again.


I have also always had an interest but wouldn't know where to start! I'd go buy some radio equipment today if I knew what to buy/how to use it.

Any volunteers want to teach an old dog?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

trodery said:


> I have also always had an interest but wouldn't know where to start! I'd go buy some radio equipment today if I knew what to buy/how to use it.
> 
> Any volunteers want to teach an old dog?


Terry, go to eham.net and look under resources for exams. Don't mess with anything less than general. Study the exams until you get it right and then google ham testing and you will find a testing location in your area to take the exam. There is also usually ham testing at most of the hamfests. I like Icom equipment, but Yaesu and Kenwood also are excelllent quality mfg. Eham.net also has a classified section where you can get used equipment. If you are just looking for 2 meter stuff, be sure to get the 2m/440 units. Drop me a note if you need more info.
Doc


----------



## KE5PYX (Nov 8, 2013)

*As you can tell.....*

Wife is KE5TII. Son is KE5PAI. Use all kenwood. Mostly 10 and 2. Not alot of repeaters. 144.200 28.400. :texasflag


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

W5idx


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice kenwood setup


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Fish Jockey said:


> W5idx


Hello Greg! Long time no see.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*equipment*

Looking for an amateur radio club that I can advertise my FIL's equipment. Kenwoods, Unidens, Crank up tower, etc. His call sign was W5DLQ. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Bud, how are you doing?
Good to hear from you.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Try this site. It looks local to you http://www.n5crp.org/


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

Go to South Texas Hamfest in Aransas Pass 10/31/15. 
http://southtexashamfest.org/

Don' pay for a table, just take good photos of all the equipment and talk to folks there. You should be able to sell it all at a fair price. Clean, used ham equipment holds its value well.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

boca paila said:


> any ham radio operators out there?
> 
> What radio set up are you using? Show them with photos:texasflag


73,

k9cch


----------

